# 2010 Bord Atlas & France Passion



## duskymaiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I’m a new poster and not sure if it’s ok to post this here or not. My husband and I have just returned from an awesome campervan trip through Germany & France. I was checking out this site before we left and it gave us some invaluable advice. 

We bought the 2010 Bord Atlas and France Passion in June with a view to using them during our touring trip last month. We had a great trip but didn’t know where to stay as hubby left both sets of books at home! How annoyed was I?! They’ve been unwrapped as we browsed through them before the trip but they are as new. We shall never use them again as we only hired a camper for this trip. We live in the Middle East & usually only do campervan trips in NZ. The book sets can be sold separately or together at a bargain price – I just don’t want them to go to waste - pls contact me for details. They will be posted from the UK. 

Thanks and happy camping!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

how much for the france passion?


----------



## duskymaiden (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi tattytony,

Will take £15- for the France Passion.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

duskymaiden said:


> Hi tattytony,
> 
> Will take £15- for the France Passion.


I will take that one please have sent PM


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

duskymaiden said:


> Hi tattytony,
> 
> Will take £15- for the France Passion.


you will need to email me on edit:.. (email addy removed for my security)


----------



## duskymaiden (Jun 30, 2010)

tattytony, yep it's all yours if you can pm me your tel number so we can discuss details. I can't reply to your pm I'm afraid as I'm not a subscriber. 

I'll be in the UK - Cirencester - for a week from Weds 18th Aug. I'll be bringing it with me so can post it to you anytime thereafter.


----------



## duskymaiden (Jun 30, 2010)

tattytony - have just emailed you.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Missed it!!!! :roll: 
My 2010 Bordatlas, full price, arrived last Thursday.

PS. None left at publishers but Vicarious Books still have some.

That's life


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

duskymaiden said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a new poster and not sure if it's ok to post this here or not. My husband and I have just returned from an awesome campervan trip through Germany & France. I was checking out this site before we left and it gave us some invaluable advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Duskymaiden,

PM sent.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Duskymaiden,
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> ...


Don't think you can Jock as she's not a subscriber 

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don't think you can Jock as she's not a subscriber
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete,

I clicked on her username, and it gave me the option to send her a PM. 8O I always thought that they could receive, but not send, until subscribed.

I hate putting my email address on any forum, even though I do have security and filters.

*Tony*, could you pass on my email address please, which I will PM to you, along with some info regarding your Sammy Solar. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think you can Jock as she's not a subscriber
> ...


Will do Jock no problem :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Duskymaiden,
> ...


Hi again Pete.

I can relay that non subscribers can receive PMs, as confirmed by Duskymaided herself, via email. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

*bord atlas*

Is this still available is so how much including postage, have french passion but need to update atlas
thanks glynis


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > JockandRita said:
> ...


Well I never knew that, thanks Jock. 

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: bord atlas*



silverdreamers said:


> Is this still available is so how much including postage, have french passion but need to update atlas
> thanks glynis


Hi Glynis,

Sorry, you've been pipped at the post. :wink:

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------

